# My new buckling



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I just bought another buck, and I am really excited about this guy! His name is Pecan Grove Cowboy Casanova. He has blue eyes and is polled!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

JEALOUS!!!

Hes so darn pretty! Congrats!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:wink: I like him a lot!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Man, he's beautiful!!! Lucky you!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What a beauty! POLLED! :clap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:drool: He's beautiful.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking boy! Nice and level too. CONGRATULATIONS :leap:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Everybody! I am so in love with this guy  ! I think he is really going to improve my herd. His dam is beautiful and really dairy and she has been awarded the superior genetics award from ADGA.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What's his pedigree?

He sure is a flashy boy! Congrats!!


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

He is soooo cute! And POLLED? Even better!!!

Will you stud him to outside does??


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Hope this works here is the link to his Dam http://www.pecangroveranch.com/goat_star.htm

And a link to his sire http://www.pecangroveranch.com/goat_chuckie.htm

I might stud him to outside does next year.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love his mom! Good luck with him.


----------

